# Saturday Morning Trout Alabama rules



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

We over to the Ft. Morgan launch and across to the beaches on East End Dauphin Island this morning. Alabama's rules are larger than 15" has no upper size limit on trout and creel limit of 10. I was done by 7:30 this morning. Left plenty behind! Smallest trout was 16.5 inches, largest is 21".


----------



## northportcjm (Jun 9, 2009)

Any chance of knowing what you caught the trout on? :whistling:

My dad and I are going to be fishing Ft Morgan 5/22-29. We will have our kayaks. I know where to catch finger mullet and bull minnows, but never have much luck with any sizeable shrimp. We normally fish the point back to Navy Cove. 

Last year I caught a lot of redfish and flounder, but no trout.

Thanks


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I am going to give the best secret ever. Use small live shrimp. If you buy shrimp, ask them to look for the small ones, your bite count will go through the roof. I used a cajun popping bopper and about 2.5 ft of clear leader, one slip shot on the leader to get it down. smallest treble you can find for the hook. Just besides the Ft. Morgan boat launch is a big sunken barge reef clearly marked with signs, paddle yourself right over from the beach with that set-up and let me know how it goes.


----------



## northportcjm (Jun 9, 2009)

*re ft morgan trout*

Johnms,

Thanks so much for the information:notworthy:. We may buy shrimp if we can't catch any with the castnet. Will definitely try the old barge and some of the oyster reefs to the east of there too. I caught a really big flounder on that barge last year. I will get some trebles. Always have used a #1 circle. We will rig with cork, flouracarbon leader, split shot, and small treble. I normally fish with 10lb line, hope that is not too big.

Excited about getting away from the tornado damage here at home for awhile. Hope the current, wind, and weather work out for us this week.

Again thanks,

northportcjm


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Northport...Just remember if you come to FL. to Spec fish, trebbles aren't allowed for live bait and Specks...I've had great success with a size one or 1/0 light Mutu circle...just sayin...


----------



## northportcjm (Jun 9, 2009)

*Thanks again for info*

Johnms,

Dad and I have fished each morning this week at Fort Morgan and Mobile Bay. First morning we caught a good stringer of white trout and speckled trout on the sunken barge at Ft Morgan. All came on 3.5" rootbeer/chart DOA mullet jigs. Tuesday we went to the barge again and caught a good mess of white trout on the same jig. Wed morning my little boy and I went to some back bay areas past Navy Cove and got a few bites, but fishing was very tough. Saw alot of mullet so wanted to return. Today we really caught a good mess of fish. Fished backwaters of Mobile Bay along fort morgan road, and caught good redfish and speckled trout on the new twitch bait by mirrorlure mullet color, and on some live bait I caught in my castnet. Thanks for the advice!!

northportcjm


----------

